# Tire size



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Anyone know the max width tire that can be installed on the rears. Ive got a 65 goat with 15 x 7 fims. My 67 had 9" rears they said any bigger would rub.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

2756015 is about the widest you can easily go.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Mine'sa66 said:


> 2756015 is about the widest you can easily go.


Whats that about 11".? Man thats a wide tire in a stock wheel well. It fits without rubbing or raising the car?


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

It might take some work. The key is getting a rim with the best back space dimension.


----------



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have 17x8 Cragers. +0 backspace. My tire size is 255/45ZR17. I have about 3/8" of clearance between the tires and quarter panel. So no rubbing issues what so ever. Looks great and much nicer then the Whimpey stock tires.


----------

